

Flexx – Python UI tookit based on web technology - jmduke
https://github.com/zoofIO/flexx

======
S4M
Since it's for UI, it would be good to see some screenshots in the
documentation or the README.

~~~
jbeja
Second to this.

------
giancarlostoro
Reminds me of how CouchPotato works, always loved the idea. It would be neat
if projects like these took advantage of Github's Electron or nw.js
(optionally of course).

------
Widdershin
It would be great if you could put a live example app up.

~~~
nkozyra
There are several linked from the readme.

------
madeofpalk
Having a UI Framework with a 'React' component seems shortsighted.

~~~
walrus
It's 'react' as in 'reactive programming', not the JavaScript library React.

~~~
madeofpalk
I know, that's what I think is confusing.

------
nstart
UI.Hbox. would this be named after the infamous adobe flex by any chance?

